# Allan West advises treason



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 13, 2014)

*Screeching Tea Partier Allen West Wants U.S. Military To Defy Orders Obama Never Gave*

Allen West has been screaming about President Obama allowing undocumented immigrants to serve in the U.S. military for a couple of weeks. To hear West talk about it, Obama threw the doors of our military wide open to any and every undocumented immigrant out there specifically as a ploy to circumvent Congress in granting amnesty (which was so popular under George the Lesser, but not with a black Democrat in the White House).


According to right-wing conspiracy site blog _Conservative Tribune, _Allen West rightly called for the military to resist Obama’s illegal executive order for illegals to become legal through military service. This will lead to huge growth in the Democratic Party’s base, which is obviously Obama’s ultimate goal.


Allen West originally posted his opinion of the Department of Defense’s rule change the day after they announced it. He said then:


_“Morning folks. While you were sleeping, Barack Hussein Obama took out his pen and ordered our Military to enlist illegal aliens. In other words, this charlatan has allowed those who have disrespected our Constitution and are not citizens to take an oath to support and defend the very document, our rule of law, of which they are in violation. Obama has no constitutional authority to make any laws or rules concerning naturalization as stated in Art I Sect 8 Clause 4. This is an illegal order and should not be followed by our Military. As well, we are pink-slipping men and women in uniform, Americans, and Obama wants to enlist illegals. We are already outsourcing our national security to Syrian Islamists. This is intolerable and just another reason why we must flip the Senate and begin to reverse Obama’s tyranny. Any Democrat supporting this illegal order needs to be voted out!”_



While it’s true that the DoD recently expanded the rules of the Military Accession to the National Interest program (MAVNI) to consider undocumented workers, the program itself has been around since the end of the Bush era. It takes advantage of Section 329 of the Immigration and Nationality Act, which states that a person may become a citizen of the U.S. without first becoming a legal permanent resident, if they serve in the military and meet certain qualifications. Congress passed that law way back in 1952.


*What executive order is Allen West talking about?*

This guy just gets crazier every day. Read the rest at the link. 

And here's what the tea party network reported:

Allen West Obama s Latest Executive Order Unlawful and Military Members Well Within Their Rights to Disobey it


----------



## Gracie (Oct 13, 2014)

Not up to speed on most of this stuff, but usually, where there is smoke, there is fire.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 13, 2014)

really, but Obama doesn't or hasn't?

can't you find someone still in government to dump on?

A woman Palin earlier and then there's, do your part buy a glock


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 13, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *Screeching Tea Partier Allen West Wants U.S. Military To Defy Orders Obama Never Gave*
> 
> Allen West has been screaming about President Obama allowing undocumented immigrants to serve in the U.S. military for a couple of weeks. To hear West talk about it, Obama threw the doors of our military wide open to any and every undocumented immigrant out there specifically as a ploy to circumvent Congress in granting amnesty (which was so popular under George the Lesser, but not with a black Democrat in the White House).
> 
> ...



"While it’s true that the DoD recently expanded the rules of the Military Accession to the National Interest program (MAVNI) to consider undocumented workers,..."

So West was correct


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 13, 2014)

Is there some reason for people to listen to a man that won't run for president?


----------



## Vigilante (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## ogibillm (Oct 13, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > *Screeching Tea Partier Allen West Wants U.S. Military To Defy Orders Obama Never Gave*
> ...


where's the memo or order from the president to the dod?


----------



## Vigilante (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Moonglow (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Moonglow (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Oct 13, 2014)

Moonglow said:


>


For SAVING perhaps a HUNDRED soldiers from being killed! I'll stand with a Patriot, NOT A POSER!


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 13, 2014)

The OP is a racist for criticizing a black person.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 13, 2014)

Allen West will DEFINITELY win the GOP primary!


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Moonglow (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Moonglow (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Moonglow (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 13, 2014)

ogibillm said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



DoD policy will allow some immigrants in U.S. illegally to serve Military Times militarytimes.com

So, again, West was correct.

Do you need to reorder your Obama kneepads?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 13, 2014)

Moonglow said:


>


Funny that is EXACTLY what Obama and the Democrats have done for years, the republicans not so much.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 13, 2014)

Moonglow said:


>


----------



## Vigilante (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Oct 13, 2014)

This will frost the Pond scums balls!


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 13, 2014)

Funny, I do not see ANY act of Treason, perhaps the OP is stupid? Or insane?


----------



## Vigilante (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 13, 2014)

PRESIDENT BARACK OBAMA said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, you've grown up hearing voices that incessantly warn of government as nothing more than some separate, sinister entity that's at the root of all our problems. Some of these same voices also do their best to gum up the works. _*They'll warn that tyranny always lurking just around the corner. You should reject these voices. *_Because what they suggest is that our brave, and creative, and unique experiment in self-rule is somehow just a sham with which we can't be trusted.
> 
> -Obama in his commencement speech at The Ohio State University at Ohio Stadium on May 5, 2013


----------



## Vigilante (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Oct 13, 2014)

*Something you would NEVER SEE our Manchurian muslim president EVER WEAR!!!!*


----------



## Gracie (Oct 13, 2014)

When someone high ranking speaks out, the first thing to do is to discredit them and Wag The Dog.


----------



## Vigilante (Oct 13, 2014)

Moonglow said:


>



Aaron Burr was a war hero, Vice President, AND A TRAITOR!!!!


----------



## Vigilante (Oct 13, 2014)

Hey Nuttley you Scummy socialist, need more Allen West memorabilia for this thread? You dumb RACIST C***!!!


----------



## Gracie (Oct 13, 2014)

Hmm. Looks like it isn't just allen west that has a gripe.
Smoke=Fire, people. 

I went googling...just for funzies. West has been denigrated and wagging the dog is in full force. Might wanna rethink WHY this guy is pissed.

*Commanding Generals fired:*

General John R. Allen-U.S. Marines Commander International Security Assistance Force [ISAF] (Nov 2012)
Major General Ralph Baker (2 Star)-U.S. Army Commander of the Combined Joint Task Force Horn in Africa (April 2013)
Major General Michael Carey (2 Star)-U.S. Air Force Commander of the 20th US Air Force in charge of 9,600 people and 450 Intercontinental Ballistic Missiles (Oct 2013)
Colonel James Christmas-U.S. Marines Commander 22nd Marine Expeditionary Unit & Commander Special-Purpose Marine Air-Ground Task Force Crisis Response Unit (July 2013)
Major General Peter Fuller-U.S. Army Commander in Afghanistan (May 2011)
Major General Charles M.M. Gurganus-U.S. Marine Corps Regional Commander of SW and I Marine Expeditionary Force in Afghanistan (Oct 2013)
General Carter F. Ham-U.S. Army African Command (Oct 2013)
Lieutenant General David H. Huntoon (3 Star), Jr.-U.S. Army 58th Superintendent of the US Military Academy at West Point, NY (2013)
Command Sergeant Major Don B Jordan-U.S. Army 143rd Expeditionary Sustainment Command (suspended Oct 2013)
General James Mattis-U.S. Marines Chief of CentCom (May 2013)
Colonel Daren Margolin-U.S. Marine in charge of Quantico’s Security Battalion (Oct 2013)
General Stanley McChrystal-U.S. Army Commander Afghanistan (June 2010)
General David D. McKiernan-U.S. Army Commander Afghanistan (2009)
General David Petraeus-Director of CIA from September 2011 to November 2012 & U.S. Army Commander International Security Assistance Force [ISAF] and Commander U.S. Forces Afghanistan [USFOR-A] (Nov 2012)
Brigadier General Bryan Roberts-U.S. Army Commander 2nd Brigade (May 2013)
Major General Gregg A. Sturdevant-U.S. Marine Corps Director of Strategic Planning and Policy for the U.S. Pacific Command & Commander of Aviation Wing at Camp Bastion, Afghanistan (Sept 2013)
Colonel Eric Tilley-U.S. Army Commander of Garrison Japan (Nov 2013)
Brigadier General Bryan Wampler-U.S. Army Commanding General of 143rd Expeditionary Sustainment Command of the 1st Theater Sustainment Command [TSC] (suspended Oct 2013)
*Commanding Admirals fired:*

Rear Admiral Charles Gaouette-U.S. Navy Commander John C. Stennis Carrier Strike Group Three (Oct 2012)
Vice Admiral Tim Giardina(3 Star, demoted to 2 Star)-U.S. Navy Deputy Commander of the US Strategic Command, Commander of the Submarine Group Trident, Submarine Group 9 and Submarine Group 10 (Oct 2013)
*Naval Officers fired: (All in 2011)*

Captain David Geisler-U.S. Navy Commander Task Force 53 in Bahrain (Oct 2011)
Commander Laredo Bell-U.S. Navy Commander Naval Support Activity Saratoga Springs, NY (Aug 2011)
Lieutenant Commander Kurt Boenisch-Executive Officer amphibious transport dock Ponce (Apr 2011)
Commander Nathan Borchers-U.S. Navy Commander destroyer Stout (Mar 2011)
Commander Robert Brown-U.S. Navy Commander Beachmaster Unit 2 Fort Story, VA (Aug 2011)
Commander Andrew Crowe-Executive Officer Navy Region Center Singapore (Apr 2011)
Captain Robert Gamberg-Executive Officer carrier Dwight D. Eisenhower (Jun 2011)
Captain Rex Guinn-U.S. Navy Commander Navy Legal Service office Japan (Feb 2011)
Commander Kevin Harms- U.S. Navy Commander Strike Fighter Squadron 137 aboard the aircraft carrier Abraham Lincoln (Mar 2011)
Lieutenant Commander Martin Holguin-U.S. Navy Commander mine countermeasures Fearless (Oct 2011)
Captain Owen Honors-U.S. Navy Commander aircraft carrier USS Enterprise (Jan 2011)
Captain Donald Hornbeck-U.S. Navy Commander Destroyer Squadron 1 San Diego (Apr 2011)
Rear Admiral Ron Horton-U.S. Navy Commander Logistics Group, Western Pacific (Mar 2011)
Commander Etta Jones-U.S. Navy Commander amphibious transport dock Ponce (Apr 2011)
Commander Ralph Jones-Executive Officer amphibious transport dock Green Bay (Jul 2011)
Commander Jonathan Jackson-U.S. Navy Commander Electronic Attack Squadron 134, deployed aboard carrier Carl Vinson (Dec 2011)
Captain Eric Merrill-U.S. Navy Commander submarine Emory S. Land (Jul 2011)
Captain William Mosk-U.S. Navy Commander Naval Station Rota, U.S. Navy Commander Naval Activities Spain (Apr 2011)
Commander Timothy Murphy-U.S. Navy Commander Electronic Attack Squadron 129 at Naval Air Station Whidbey Island, WA (Apr 2011)
Commander Joseph Nosse-U.S. Navy Commander ballistic-missile submarine Kentucky (Oct 2011)
Commander Mark Olson-U.S. Navy Commander destroyer The Sullivans FL (Sep 2011)
Commander John Pethel-Executive Officer amphibious transport dock New York (Dec 2011)
Commander Karl Pugh-U.S. Navy Commander Electronic Attack Squadron 141 Whidbey Island, WA (Jul 2011)
Commander Jason Strength-U.S. Navy Commander of Navy Recruiting District Nashville, TN (Jul 2011)
Captain Greg Thomas-U.S. Navy Commander Norfolk Naval Shipyard (May 2011)
Commander Mike Varney-U.S. Navy Commander attack submarine Connecticut (Jun 2011)
Commander Jay Wylie-U.S. Navy Commander destroyer Momsen (Apr 2011)
*Naval Officers fired: (All in 2012):*

Commander Alan C. Aber-Executive Officer Helicopter Maritime Strike Squadron 71 (July 2012)
Commander Derick Armstrong- U.S. Navy Commander missile destroyer USS The Sullivans (May 2012)
Commander Martin Arriola- U.S. Navy Commander destroyer USS Porter (Aug 2012)
Captain Antonio Cardoso- U.S. Navy Commander Training Support Center San Diego (Sep 2012)
Captain James CoBell- U.S. Navy Commander Oceana Naval Air Station’s Fleet Readiness Center Mid-Atlantic (Sep 2012)
Captain Joseph E. Darlak- U.S. Navy Commander frigate USS Vandegrift (Nov 2012)
Captain Daniel Dusek-U.S. Navy Commander USS Bonhomme
Commander David Faught-Executive Officer destroyer Chung-Hoon (Sep 2012)
Commander Franklin Fernandez- U.S. Navy Commander Naval Mobile Construction Battalion 24 (Aug 2012)
Commander Ray Hartman- U.S. Navy Commander Amphibious dock-landing ship Fort McHenry (Nov 2012)
Commander Shelly Hakspiel-Executive Officer Navy Drug Screening Lab San Diego (May 2012)
Commander Jon Haydel- U.S. Navy Commander USS San Diego (Mar 2012)
Commander Diego Hernandez- U.S. Navy Commander ballistic-missile submarine USS Wyoming (Feb 2012)
Commander Lee Hoey- U.S. Navy Commander Drug Screening Laboratory, San Diego (May 2012)
Commander Ivan Jimenez-Executive Officer frigate Vandegrift (Nov 2012)
Commander Dennis Klein- U.S. Navy Commander submarine USS Columbia (May 2012)
Captain Chuck Litchfield- U.S. Navy Commander assault ship USS Essex (Jun 2012)
Captain Marcia Kim Lyons- U.S. Navy Commander Naval Health Clinic New England (Apr 2012)
Captain Robert Marin- U.S. Navy Commander cruiser USS Cowpens (Feb 2012)
Captain Sean McDonell- U.S. Navy Commander Seabee reserve unit Naval Mobile Construction Battalion 14 FL (Nov 2012)
Commander Corrine Parker- U.S. Navy Commander Fleet Logistics Support Squadron 1 (Apr 2012)
Captain Liza Raimondo- U.S. Navy Commander Naval Health Clinic Patuxent River, MD (Jun 2012)
Captain Jeffrey Riedel- Program manager, Littoral Combat Ship program (Jan 2012)
Commander Sara Santoski- U.S. Navy Commander Helicopter Mine Countermeasures Squadron 15 (Sep 2012)
Commander Kyle G. Strudthoff-Executive Officer Helicopter Sea Combat Squadron 25 (Sep 2012)
Commander Sheryl Tannahill- U.S. Navy Commander Navy Operational Support Center [NOSC] Nashville, TN (Sep 2012)
Commander Michael Ward- U.S. Navy Commander submarine USS Pittsburgh (Aug 2012)
Captain Michael Wiegand- U.S. Navy Commander Southwest Regional Maintenance Center (Nov 2012)
Captain Ted Williams- U.S. Navy Commander amphibious command ship Mount Whitney (Nov 2012)
Commander Jeffrey Wissel- U.S. Navy Commander of Fleet Air Reconnaissance Squadron 1 (Feb 2012)
*Naval Officers fired: (All in 2013):*

Lieutenant Commander Lauren Allen-Executive Officer submarine Jacksonville (Feb 2013)
Reserve Captain Jay Bowman-U.S. Navy Commander Navy Operational Support Center [NOSC] Fort Dix, NJ (Mar 2013)
Captain William Cogar-U.S. Navy Commander hospital ship Mercy’s medical treatment facility (Sept 2013)
Commander Steve Fuller-Executive Officer frigate Kauffman (Mar 2013)
Captain Shawn Hendricks-Program Manager for naval enterprise IT networks (June 2013)
Captain David Hunter-U.S. Navy Commander of Maritime Expeditionary Security Squadron 12 & Coastal Riverine Group 2 (Feb 2013)
Captain Eric Johnson-U.S. Navy Chief of Military Entrance Processing Command at Great Lakes Naval Training Center, IL (2013)
Captain Devon Jones-U.S. Navy Commander Naval Air Facility El Centro, CA (July 2013)
Captain Kevin Knoop-U.S. Navy Commander hospital ship Comfort’s medical treatment facility (Aug 2013)
Lieutenant Commander Jack O’Neill-U.S. Navy Commander Operational Support Center Rock Island, IL (Mar 2013)
Commander Allen Maestas-Executive Officer Beachmaster Unit 1 (May 2013)
Commander Luis Molina-U.S. Navy Commander submarine Pasadena (Jan 2013)
Commander James Pickens-Executive Officer frigate Gary (Feb 2013)
Lieutenant Commander Mark Rice-U.S. Navy Commander Mine Countermeasures ship Guardian (Apr 2013)
Commander Michael Runkle-U.S. Navy Commander of Mobile Diving and Salvage Unit 2 (May 2013)
Commander Jason Stapleton-Executive Office Patrol Squadron 4 in Hawaii (Mar 2013)
Commander Nathan Sukols-U.S. Navy Commander submarine Jacksonville (Feb 2013)
Lieutenant Daniel Tyler-Executive Officer Mine Countermeasures ship Guardian (Apr 2013)
Commander Edward White-U.S. Navy Commander Strike Fighter Squadron 106 (Aug 2013)
Captain Jeffrey Winter-U.S. Navy Commander of Carrier Air Wing 17 (Sept 2013)
Commander Thomas Winter-U.S. Navy Commander submarine Montpelier (Jan 2013)
Commander Corey Wofford- U.S. Navy Commander frigate Kauffman (Feb 2013)
*157 [ONE HUNDRED FIFTY-SEVEN] Air Force majors forced into early terminations, no retirement or benefits.*
All 157 had been twice passed over for promotion and were within six years of retirement.

http://www.airforcetimes.com/article/20120103/NEWS/201030335/

Too many to list.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 13, 2014)

Thats a shitload of firings, ain't it? All under obamas reign.


----------



## Vigilante (Oct 13, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Thats a shitload of firings, ain't it? All under obamas reign.



You can't keep men that swore to uphold the Constitution in high military positions when you are planning to NEUTER the military..... Might have something to say when at the end of 8 years, the TYRANT tries to move from President to dictator!


----------



## Gracie (Oct 13, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Thats a shitload of firings, ain't it? All under obamas reign.
> ...


It will never happen. Pretty damn sure citizens and military alike will put a stop to that.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 14, 2014)

“While it’s true that the DoD recently expanded the rules of the Military Accession to the National Interest program (MAVNI) to consider undocumented workers, the program itself has been around since the end of the Bush era. It takes advantage of Section 329 of the Immigration and Nationality Act, which states that a person may become a citizen of the U.S. without first becoming a legal permanent resident, if they serve in the military and meet certain qualifications. Congress passed that law way back in 1952.”


The idiocy of the partisan right is truly remarkable.

The number of persons who might qualify for this program would be too small to have any impact on any election should they become citizens. And the notion that someone who realizes citizenship through this process would only vote democratic is delusional and ridiculous.


----------



## Vigilante (Oct 14, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “While it’s true that the DoD recently expanded the rules of the Military Accession to the National Interest program (MAVNI) to consider undocumented workers, the program itself has been around since the end of the Bush era. It takes advantage of Section 329 of the Immigration and Nationality Act, which states that a person may become a citizen of the U.S. without first becoming a legal permanent resident, if they serve in the military and meet certain qualifications. Congress passed that law way back in 1952.”
> 
> 
> The idiocy of the partisan right is truly remarkable.
> ...



Damn, they don't have a BULLSHIT smilie!


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 14, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > “While it’s true that the DoD recently expanded the rules of the Military Accession to the National Interest program (MAVNI) to consider undocumented workers, the program itself has been around since the end of the Bush era. It takes advantage of Section 329 of the Immigration and Nationality Act, which states that a person may become a citizen of the U.S. without first becoming a legal permanent resident, if they serve in the military and meet certain qualifications. Congress passed that law way back in 1952.”
> ...


----------



## ogibillm (Oct 14, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


well, no, i don't see in that article, or in any posted article so far, where the DoD was 'ordered' to do anything by the President.
Perhaps you can quote the passage?


----------



## ogibillm (Oct 14, 2014)

Gracie said:


> When someone high ranking speaks out, the first thing to do is to discredit them and Wag The Dog.


who was high ranking?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 14, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *Screeching Tea Partier Allen West Wants U.S. Military To Defy Orders Obama Never Gave*
> 
> Allen West has been screaming about President Obama allowing undocumented immigrants to serve in the U.S. military for a couple of weeks. To hear West talk about it, Obama threw the doors of our military wide open to any and every undocumented immigrant out there specifically as a ploy to circumvent Congress in granting amnesty (which was so popular under George the Lesser, but not with a black Democrat in the White House).
> 
> ...


Now I know why this crazy got booted out of the Army.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 14, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> really, but Obama doesn't or hasn't?
> 
> can't you find someone still in government to dump on?
> 
> A woman Palin earlier and then there's, do your part buy a glock


We speak English here.   Please do the same,  TIA.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 14, 2014)

Vigilante said:


>


Absolutely!!!!


----------



## bodecea (Oct 14, 2014)

Allen West is reminding me more and more of Duke Cunningham.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 14, 2014)

West is proof that even a black man can be free to associate himself with white idiots..


----------



## emilynghiem (Oct 14, 2014)

Moonglow said:


>



Is this referring to the fact that he fired a shot past the head
of the man being interrogated, who then revealed information that saved the lives of US troops
that West had sworn to protect?

Such terrorists bypass due process to act as judge, jury and executioner;
and although our Constitution does not allow America to bypass due process the way terrorists do,
higher spiritual laws do call for certain people like West to "render unto others as they do"
and hold them to their OWN systems of justice. It is a Natural Law to exercise religious
freedom, and to petition for redress of grievances in the spirit of peace through justice law and order
as West was enforcing and not trying to violate.

Man's laws are not perfect and the terrorist tactics are deliberately testing those procedures.

But God's laws are perfect, and West was following those; thus, nobody got hurt
when he did what God called him to do in this situation, and he was released instead of 
more seriously punished. God's grace was on him the whole time, and it saved
the lives of his men to follow what God set him in place to do.

This is a test if we are going to be legalistic and punish people for doing the right thing.
Or if we are going to follow the spirit of the laws, and enforce Equal Justice for All as West
was doing with these terrorists, and not haggle over the letter and shoot ourselves in the foot.

He had to compromise by exceeding the procedures in order to save the lives of his men.

Other people who have shot to kill in defending life have been exonerated afterwards,
even if procedures were bypassed, so West should AT LEAST be given the same consideration
where he didn't kill or hurt anyone, but his actions succeeded in saving lives.

He is amazingly humble and credits everything to God, his parents, and the opportunities
in America that he wants to see all people benefit from.

When you take him out of the political context of "raging against the machine"
you have a compassionate man of wisdom and conviction who is aggrieved
for the problems tearing down the country and is
open to whatever God calls us to uplift America to where we need to be.


----------



## emilynghiem (Oct 14, 2014)

Ha ha Moonglow! I will tell my boyfriend you said that.
So indirectly, I can imply he is one of those idiots! 

P.S. When I read my boyfriend's hand signed copy of West's book,
I got stuck on the part where he summarizes the political history of America
and where our laws and political sides came from. I want this taught in all schools
so we all get on the same page, left and right, and every group to know where
each other is coming from.

The difference between me and West, is he is alarmed and aggrieved that liberals
don't get where this is coming from and sees the different ideologies as dangerous,
and I see it as BETTER to UNDERSTAND this history to EMBRACE
our differences in order to work WITH them AS IS. So we both want public education on
laws and knowledge of the govt and political/democratic process; but I see that
we can WORK with both parties and keep the differences as they are, while he
(and my boyfriend) are generally horrified by liberal ignorance and the politics of the Democrat Party.

I am not afraid of our differences, and want more people to understand
appreciate and USE those differences to make this machine work!


----------



## emilynghiem (Oct 14, 2014)

Moonglow said:


>



??? Is there an emoticon/smiley for "taken out of context"?

If anything, West is baffled and overwhelmed at the amount of education
it will take to get everyone equal and on the same page so there is not this division
between rich and poor, have and have nots, fearing and resenting each other.

He may not even think it is possible.
But I believe in working with the Democrat Party, Obama and others,
to educate all the masses so we can be on the same page with
America's history and future.

I am guessing West must have been referring to the failed system of
trying to artificially simulate equality by using Affirmative Action quotas or other means.

We need REAL equality through Equal Knowledge of
the laws of finance, govt, and especially equal Land Ownership
even owning and running independent cities, schools, hospitals, prisons and govt
if people are going to be EQUAL with govt and stop these power grabbing fights.

None of this fake stuff is going to make us equal.
We would have to build and manage whole systems by ourselves
to be fully and equally empowered, so that takes longterm
education, training and mentorship to offer this opportunity to all citizens.

No way to pull that off except the Democrats, Republicans,
Libertarians, Greens and others ALL WORK TOGETHER
to set up sustainable campuses for jobs, housing, health care,
and services to teach all communities to become independent.

You want equality? So do I!
We are all going to have to work as equals to build it.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 14, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > *Screeching Tea Partier Allen West Wants U.S. Military To Defy Orders Obama Never Gave*
> ...



Something about plywood, amiright?


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 14, 2014)

emilynghiem said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


So you do not believing in having a higher standard of conduct than the enemy???Shall we open up the concentration camps also?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 15, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *Screeching Tea Partier Allen West Wants U.S. Military To Defy Orders Obama Never Gave*
> 
> Allen West has been screaming about President Obama allowing undocumented immigrants to serve in the U.S. military for a couple of weeks. To hear West talk about it, Obama threw the doors of our military wide open to any and every undocumented immigrant out there specifically as a ploy to circumvent Congress in granting amnesty (which was so popular under George the Lesser, but not with a black Democrat in the White House).
> 
> ...




Uh, isn't defying/not performing orders a President never gave proper though?


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 15, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > *Screeching Tea Partier Allen West Wants U.S. Military To Defy Orders Obama Never Gave*
> ...


It like doing something then claim you didn't...


----------



## pinqy (Oct 15, 2014)

emilynghiem said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


You mean that after West learned he was personally targeted, he captured a prisoner based on unconfirmed and unreliable information, took over an interrogation he was neither authorized nor qualified to conduct, allowed his men to beat a prisoner, threatened the prisoner, then fired his weapon near the prisoner's head to and gained information that turned out to be useless, and which the prisoner later recanted claiming he made up stuff out of fear of death?



> Such terrorists bypass due process to act as judge, jury and executioner;
> and although our Constitution does not allow America to bypass due process the way terrorists do,
> higher spiritual laws do call for certain people like West to "render unto others as they do"
> and hold them to their OWN systems of justice. It is a Natural Law to exercise religious
> ...


 Except he swore before God to "well and faithfully discharge the duties of the office." He broke that oath when he violated regulations an an illegal act.

So....while the attacks did stop, the specific information obtained from the prisoner turned out to be useless: there was no attempt at an attack when he claimed, and none of the leads to other alleged conspirators showed any sign of conspiracy. And you can't claim higher morality when he broke his oath to God.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 15, 2014)

Moonglow said:


>



As batshit crazy as this is, what is really an education is to read the incendiary and nonsensical quotes that Vigilante posted as a defense for the man. 

Allen West is certifiable.


----------

